# Nokia Codes..



## khandu (Mar 15, 2005)

Some Codes here.. May work.. Maynot wok.. 

Nokia code Code function
**3370#* This Nokia code activates Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR) - Your Nokia cell phone uses the best sound quality but talk time is reduced my approx. 5%
*#3370#* Deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR)
**#4720#* Activate Half Rate Codec - Your phone uses a lower quality sound but you should gain approx 30% more Talk Time
**#4720#* With this Nokia code you can deactivate the Half Rate Codec
**#0000#* Displays your phones software version, 1st Line : Software Version, 2nd Line : Software Release Date, 3rd Line : Compression Type
**#9999#* Phones software version if *#0000# does not work
**#06#* For checking the International Mobile Equipment Identity (IMEI Number)
*#pw+1234567890+1#* Provider Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)
*#pw+1234567890+2#* Network Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)
*#pw+1234567890+3#* Country Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)
*#pw+1234567890+4#* SIM Card Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)
**#147#* This lets you know who called you last (Only vodofone)
**#1471#* Last call (Only vodofone)
**#21#* This phone code allows you to check the number that "All Calls" are diverted to
**#2640#* Displays phone security code in use
**#30#* Lets you see the private number
**#43#* Allows you to check the "Call Waiting" status of your cell phone.
**#61#* Allows you to check the number that "On No Reply" calls are diverted to
**#62#* Allows you to check the number that "Divert If Unreachable (no service)" calls are diverted to
**#67#* Allows you to check the number that "On Busy Calls" are diverted to
**#67705646#* Phone code that removes operator logo on 3310 & 3330
**#73#* Reset phone timers and game scores
**#746025625#* Displays the SIM Clock status, if your phone supports this power saving feature "SIM Clock Stop Allowed", it means you will get the best standby time possible
**#7760#* Manufactures code
**#7780#* Restore factory settings
**#8110#* Software version for the nokia 8110
**#92702689#* Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again
**#94870345123456789#* Deactivate the PWM-Mem
***21*number#* Turn on "All Calls" diverting to the phone number entered
***61*number#* Turn on "No Reply" diverting to the phone number entered
***67*number#* Turn on "On Busy" diverting to the phone number entered
*12345* This is the default security code
press and hold # Lets you switch between lines


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 15, 2005)

Where the Hell did u get that ?

I'm definitely I-M-P-R-E-S-S-E-D !


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2005)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Where the Hell did u get that ?
> 
> I'm definitely I-M-P-R-E-S-S-E-D !


What is there to be impressed about? I't from nokia page itself...

It's ripped from here:
*www.nokiainfo.net/info/nokia-secrets.php


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 15, 2005)

Heh .. On CDMA sets, try : 
*3001#12345#

Dont mess with the settings though .. Btw .. you can change the Alpha Tag to your name here ..  ..


----------



## valtea (Mar 15, 2005)

*#92702689# Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again 

Nice one. I knew this before and since i cant remember the no. i save it in my phone book.
I use it in times when i have go out of my house to some place surfing websites and posting in digit forum. I keep it in that mode and whenever my wife tries to call it will say that the user is not reachable. Its much nicer than switching off or rejecting a call. 
When i go back home I just say that the signal was not clear


----------



## khandu (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothin happened on my LG CDMA


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 16, 2005)

I thought this was a Nokia thread na ..? It works on Nokia sets ..


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 16, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> Nothin happened on my LG CDMA


Khandu u urself posted the thread sayin the codes r for NOKIA and u urself is sayin that the codes r not workin for LG CDMA.  

Well anyways thanx for the codes, only knew some of them.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 16, 2005)

To get nokia,siemens,nec,bosch,alcatel,siemens codes.

Mobile tone conversion tutorials,screensaver format help.

Goto my site *www.geocities.com/mobileinfoline or simply *www.mobileinfoline.tk

I am not advertising.The site is old enough and have not maintained it from a long long time.Still its useful.


----------



## khandu (Mar 16, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> khandu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree i m stupid!!!!


----------



## adorablesrini (Mar 16, 2005)

valtea said:
			
		

> *#92702689# Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again
> 
> Nice one. I knew this before and since i cant remember the no. i save it in my phone book.
> I use it in times when i have go out of my house to some place surfing websites and posting in digit forum. I keep it in that mode and whenever my wife tries to call it will say that the user is not reachable. Its much nicer than switching off or rejecting a call.
> When i go back home I just say that the signal was not clear



Wel a way to remeber it wud be *#war0anty#


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 16, 2005)

code to save for


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 17, 2005)

Codes Saved print out tommorow


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi
  Good work man...thanx a lot...


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 19, 2005)

10x Dude. for the site..


----------



## khandu (Mar 19, 2005)

To format your cell ( Symbian )

Tested on 6600 and 7610

Ur battery should be full for it

1) Switch ur phone off

2) Press "call"+"*"+"3" and then press the POWER ON button ( keep all of them pressed ).. till the time phone comes on and "FORMATING " word comes on screen.. 

VOILA!! all formatting and restoration of phone memory to original state..


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 20, 2005)

@khandu
Nice one buddy !
What next ? Formatting of a brain ?
Just Joking!!!


----------



## raghu-RAM (Mar 22, 2005)

very impressive but as you have written 
some are not working
thank you very much


----------



## khandu (Mar 22, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> yo mobile masters ... mera problem solve karona ...
> 
> 
> how can u delete private no. or my numbers from ur phone ???
> ...



I am not really getting u.. whats the error u get ??

1 idea... backup up phonebook on OPM and format ur sim/phone.. and then restore data.. 

2nd Idea : Flash it.. reset phone

3rd Idea : Forget it..


----------



## hitesh_hg (Mar 29, 2005)

here is something for those who want to confirm their SMS delivery..
prefix your message with "*n#" without quotes..this way you receive a receive a SMS of the fornat:
message number ??? has been delivered to <receipent> at <time > on <date> ... this is especially useful if you wanna make sure that message has been delivered or not..

Unlike the delivery report option in nokia phone, this one is much more useful...

One word of caution though:...has to be both hand-set and operator compliant...so check before sending messages...

Thanks
Hitesh Gupta


----------



## khandu (Mar 29, 2005)

*All Codes that I know for 6600*

**#06#* Serial Number/IMEI indicates
*
*#0000#* SW version (e.g. V3.42.1, 16-10-03, NHL-10)

**#2820#* Bluetooth (BT) device address

*xx#* Directory quick access (xx = storage location and afterwards lozenge e.g. 24 #)

*On/Off key *-short pressing for menu for switching between profiles

*Menu key* - Long pressing for "task manager" - switching between active programs (with "C" key programs can be terminated.)

*Menu quick access* - Over in the menu e.g. to point 3.1 arrive simply 31 enter (if the third symbol a file is opened is for these and then in it started the first Programm/Icon).

*No Autostart* - When switching the phone on up to the pin inquiry press the whole time the "ABC" key (pen) - this is to ignore the autoinitialization programs (and the MMC programs) - "safeboot".


*12345* ... is according to be the standard Nokia nokia-securitycode.

*0000* ... is according to be standard PIN2 at Vodafone (germany)

----------------------------------------

*Caution - starting from here the codes are "dangerous"*
**#7370925538#
*#Res0Wallet#*
... is to delete the code around the "wallet"
Input like normal telephone number (not in wallet code inquiry windows).
NOTE! Afterwards the "wallet" is empty, can again be put on however with new code.

**#7780#* - Reset to original settings
NOTE! Afterwards various "attitudes" are away - among other things these:
Points of entrance (Provider dependent points of entrance and attitudes)
Bluetooth attitudes
Favorite
Allocation of the two keys (beside Navi keys) in the main menue
Profiles are "neglected" (as with distribution) - still there however new bell tones, etc. are...
SMS/MMS/E Mail attitudes
Logos and spielstaende (allegedly) also deleted...
Programs, calendars and contacts, etc. not changed...

**#7370#* - Soft format - resets all the telefone Memory (like Formatting a disk 
NOTE! Battery should be full up to at least 75%, do not accomplish during the procedure under any circumstances ! The procedure takes some minutes (approx. 3-4)

*Green, * 3* - Hard format: If the Mobile (only telephone memory) formats, puts back the attitudes (see * to # 7780 #) and implements a RESET.
NOTE! Battery should be full up to at least 75%, do not accomplish during the procedure under any circumstances ! The procedure takes some minutes (approx. 3-4)

*Proceeding:* Equipment switch off, keep "green key" (take off) at the same time pressed, "*" and to "3" key and switch the equipment on (the keys thereby keep further pressed)... to "Formatting" on the display appears...


----------



## khandu (Mar 29, 2005)

raghuram_belure said:
			
		

> very impressive but as you have written
> some are not working
> thank you very much



Did u try what i suggested a few days back to u.. 

look op top for ur answer and try that method


----------



## yesh_1683 (Apr 15, 2005)

Can any one give samsung cellphone codes?


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 16, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> how can u delete private no. or my numbers from ur phone ???



I tink waht he means is that...
He wants to remove his number from someone else's mobile 
Maybe he warrants his privacy lol 

Am I right Mr.AX???


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 19, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> *All Codes that I know for 6600
> 
> Thanks man i loved them they are usefull   *


----------



## crashuniverse (Apr 25, 2005)

> *#92702689# Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again



not necessary to switch off....u can click on right button to simply exit (withour restart) in case of N-3120


----------



## crashuniverse (Apr 25, 2005)

and u can get such codes at so many places...most of them being forums...

thats fine but i have a god question...why dont they normally work?

i mean i have personally tried most of the dont give naything....any reasons? < i hv tried on diff handsets>


----------



## khandu (Apr 25, 2005)

Depend on which codes u use on which cell

some are specific to cell, some are common to Symbian Phones, Some are common to non-symbian phone and some are common to all Nokia phones like *#06#


----------



## abhinav (Apr 29, 2005)

hey can anyone tell me how to unloack my Reliance nokia 2280 so that i can use another sim card on it!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 30, 2005)

Nokia 2280 is a CDMA set .. you cant put SIM on it .. The slot in your phone is for R-UIM and SIM module wont work on it .. 
You can however hack it to work on other WLL services ... but Reliance have the best WLL services IMHO ..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2005)

abhinav, i have seen ppl doing some mod working on 2280 to make it work with GSM network also where u can put in a SIM card and use it. 

I don't know if they still do the same....


----------



## goobimama (Apr 30, 2005)

hey dr, not seen you ol in a long time! Howzee doin!


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> hey dr, not seen you ol in a long time! Howzee doin!


Man, u should have PMed me ...   
I  am doing great  8) 
I was having egg-jams so could not post much 

lol, now i should have PMed u...


----------



## indrajit (May 8, 2005)

Hey guys, can any of you help me out with this one! I've forgotten my "Phone Lock" code (not the Sim Lock). I used to swap cell with friends, but now, on inserting a new SIM the code is asked for. I contacted Nokia Service center, but they say I need to uninstall and re install my cell's s/w. It would cost somwhat between 350 to 500 bucks. 
Is there any alternative way out? I'm using *Nokia 8250*.


----------



## King_Niral (May 19, 2005)

*How 2 configure A LAN connection !!!!*

plz tell me how to configure LAN !!!!!! Thanx !!!!


----------



## indrajit (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How 2 configure A LAN connection !!!!*



			
				King_Niral said:
			
		

> plz tell me how to configure LAN !!!!!! Thanx !!!!



How is this related to the thread????????


----------



## King_Niral (May 20, 2005)

Sorry i made a Mistake !!! Was Posting 2 replies at the same time !!!


----------



## Masroor (Nov 10, 2007)

Anybody have a Unlock code for Nokia 112...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Good thread but none working on my n76


----------

